# Custom Enclosures?????



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

Where can i buy a fiberglass enclosure for my b14 sentra. Maybe just a 12 or 2. Holla


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I dont think you can buy "ready made" fiberglass enclosures. A store/shop would have to manually create/fabricate one for you. You can buy ready made wood enclosures though...

Or you can do either one yourself, theres enough info online.


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

yea, fiberglass enclosures have to be made yourself. My buddy of mine does them as a side job and we're getting ready to do the trunk of my 98 200sx in the next few weeks ^^


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Laron, awesome stuff! Ive been contemplating making my own too for some time, learning how to fiberglass and what not. What are you thinking of doing (component wise, design, etc)?

Keep me updated if you can.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Fiberglass info.*

I have made kick panels, an amp rack, and an enclosure for my 200 out of fiberglass. You can learn more about kick panel construction and fiberglass work in general from my site. 

Hope it helps. 

http://wes.nissanpower.com/photo.html


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Thanks _again_, wes

Kickpanel Construction


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

here is a site to walk you through building a fiberglass floor (false floor) start building 
keep us up todate


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

Actually you can buy them, I've seen some on ebay for 10's and 12's, and JL has some preformed parts to start with if your the do it yourself type.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

create your own bos to the specs of the sub.

i have a alpine s type 12" and it needs to be in an unported box and with .9 to 1.2 cubic foot of air and i built mine to be exactly 1.1 cubic feet when the subs in and it sounds soo good


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

where r u from?........my boy has a shop...........

this might be helpful also............
http://altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=66298&highlight=fiberglass


----------

